# Substrate questions



## Jesse2504 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello,

I am planning to have a reasonably heavy planted tank, 4ftx1ftx2ft and am wondering about substrates.

The tank was originally a basic 2-4mm graded gravel with undergravel filter and community fish for a beginners hobby a few years back. Since then I have had a problem with aggressive fish and decided to redo the entire tank to something thats a challenge.
To move the tank I took most of the water out leaving some murky water with the gravel in and took out the UG filter.
I have filled this back up nearly full and am getting a lot of silt-like brown mass forming on top of the gravel when the water is settling.

My first question is, is this aged waste and fine-debris/silt any good for plants?

Second, is there any substrate that I can mix with the basic gravel to enhance the look and the nutrition (aiming for an acidic tank) or is this gravel bad for plants?


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Yea some of that silt is good for the plants but it sounds like you have allot of it.
I would do a few more 80% water changes to get it out of your water column 
before adding plants or fish.

~

Florite or Eco would be good choices or on the cheaper side Home Depot carries
a fish pond product called Shultz Aqua Soil but it's in smaller bags or you can
try a Lesco dealer for Soil Master Select or there new product Truface in 50lb
bags for the same price. 

I've used all of those by themselves, mixed together, or layered under pool filter
sand with good results.

- Brad


----------



## Danger69 (Nov 26, 2006)

I have a friend that is breaking down his tank. He has flourite and the soil master select. How should I use the two? Layer or mix? I also will be putting sand on top.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

For heavily planted tank, especially, stem plants - I would suggest that you use Eco-Complete or AquaSoil Amazonia.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Danger69 said:


> I have a friend that is breaking down his tank. He has flourite and the soil master select. How should I use the two? Layer or mix? I also will be putting sand on top.


Ether way works I've layered and mixed them to good effect it just depends on the look your going for.

- Brad


----------

